# B-Stinger for Katera



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a 12" B stinger for my Hoyt Katera. The only think i dont know is what weight to get. Does anybody shoot one on a katera? Or know what weight would balance it best?
Thanks
David


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a Alpha Max 35 its fairly close to the Katera I have a BStinger 12" w/17oz weight I like it but it is a bit heavy I will be buying the next size smaller to give it a try. holds very steady.

29"draw @ 55lbs


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 11, 2009)

I just put one on my Katera about a month ago. I'm using an 11oz weight and I really like it, it tightened my groups up big time. I bought mine used with an 11 and a 14oz weight and I haven't even tried the 14oz yet. I was using a Doinker before. I will say it takes a while to get used to though. If you decide to try one give it a chance before you decide if you like it or not.


----------

